# how to install softwares without internet ?



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 28, 2007)

hi
   one of my friend who have just installed ubuntu 7.04 from alternate cd is 

not having internet access so we wana know how can he install imp software 

for ubuntu ?
                                also

Is there any software through which we can use windows software on 

ubuntu 7.04 ?

we r having ubuntu 7.04 live cds also


----------



## mediator (Jun 28, 2007)

There r plenty like WINE, search the forums...this has been discussed! 
Ubuntu comes with minimum packages but important ones that r really needed like OFFICE, gaim, gimp etc. If u want multimedia softwares, then try the ubuntu studio, linux mint etc. Majority of PC Magazines really dont give out Linux softwares, so u have to download them. 
U can also download the softwares and cache them! Then u can form a CD of that cache and use it on ur friend's PC. Google for the exact steps!!


----------



## Pravas (Jun 28, 2007)

You can also try *www.softpedia.com/


----------



## kalpik (Jun 28, 2007)

saurabh, if YOU have an internet connection, you can download the software for him and use aptoncd (sudo apt-get install aptoncd) to send him the updates ISO.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jun 29, 2007)

first of all thanks all of u for ur reply but it seems to me that working on ubuntu without an internet connection is very hard as compared to windows

thanks all of u for ur reply but it seems to me that working on ubuntu without any internet connection is very hard 

@kalpik can u elaborate the method plz as i am new to linux


----------



## mehulved (Jun 29, 2007)

It's very simple. Just download all the required packages. Also, install apt-on-cd package. It's there in the repositories. Then just run the apt-on-cd program. It will ask you where you want to store the ISO. Just store it in your home folder or Desktop and then burn it using your favourite cd burning software and give it to your friend.


----------



## Vivek788 (Jul 2, 2007)

oh wow i  have same issue...good


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 2, 2007)

use the following command to install aptoncd on your system.

```
sudo apt-get install aptoncd
```
Then run it from *System > Administration > APTonCD*


----------



## sriharsha_mahankali (Jul 3, 2007)

you can buy digit or chip monthly magazines....you will get softwares.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 3, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> use the following command to install aptoncd on your system.
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install aptoncd
> ...



hey thanks buddy can i put the iso file in pen drive also and use it for installation 

purpose ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes you can do that, as you can *mount* the ISO via the mount command on any Linux system out of the box.

What do you mean by purpose?


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jul 3, 2007)

^^
he meant "installation purpose"
purpose came on the next line


----------



## Akshay (Jul 3, 2007)

AptonCD works perfect 4 me. No need to redownload d drivers, codecs, etc...


----------



## cynosure (Jul 3, 2007)

And how can one install and uninstall softwares in zenwalk w/o internet?
I have the source code of many programs which I need to install. Can I install them using netpkg?


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 4, 2007)

Is there anything as *yum*oncd


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 4, 2007)

Not that I know of, but can't you just use the RPM from the Cache and install straightaway ?


----------

